
Profiling CSS for fun and profit - luu
http://perfectionkills.com/profiling-css-for-fun-and-profit-optimization-notes
======
dragonne
This is from 2008... that should be in the title.

~~~
kangax
2012, actually. In 2008 we had Firebug with not even a JS profiler, IIRC ;)

